# Forum Forum Help Desk Introduce Yourself  Hi I'm Justin. I build shipping container offices, industrial, homes, etc

## bmarko

Hi everyone, 
I happened to run across this forum today and was happy to find it! I build shipping container homes, offices, and mostly - industrial purposes. I plan on sharing a bunch of information and images on the site. Glad to be here and I look forward to getting some new ideas and sharing some of my own. If you are also a shipping container modification person, I'd like to chat and see what kind of work you do. 
Thanks

----------

